# the cranky and the happy....



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

as usual tsuka's being a jerk and doesnt want his photos taken... hes been obnoxious today, biting and screaming because he can lol oh the teen stage...

dally's molting but shes sociable regardless


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

Dally is so pretty! I LOVE her markings!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I love them both hehe ! I always tell my husband you have to treat the tiels like kids or teenager they have their ups and downs lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he's making some obnoxious noises today and he bites when he steps up. not one of his good days lol


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cute! I love your pictures!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that poster of the Rose Breasted Cockatoo in the background from BirdTalk? If it is, I've totally got the same one hanging up on my wall lol!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yep its a bird talk poster lol


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful birdies!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

their so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute!!! Lovely pics.


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Dally's sooo pretty! <3


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## col (Sep 10, 2011)

lovely pictures of birdies


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

dally look like a tiger haha so cute


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

I love the mean face XD


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he's a moody boy


----------

